# 2003 Altima Shakes Violently at Startup after 3 days of no use



## jscherzberg (May 20, 2014)

Help. My 2003 Nissan Altima's engine shakes violently upon start up. The odd thing is that it only happens when I have not used the car for 3 to 4 days. It is fine when used every day. Nothing odd ever happens; however, when for example left at the airport for 3 days, when started, the engine feels like its going to shoot through the hood, violently oscillating side to side. This has occurred roughly six times. Again, only at start up after a period of non-use. The first time it lasted 10 seconds then settled out and ran good, next time 20 seconds, the last two times it has taken about 1-3 minutes before ironing out and it appears to be getting worse each time. I'm not in a rush to fix it because I drive it everyday unless I fly, which is roughly once or twice a year.

I read some guidance about replacing the spark plugs on someone else's post but I tend to think it is a belt. Like sitting three days shrinks up the belt and running the car loosens it back up then runs good, but I think something bad will happen on the next time. I read that Altima's have timing chains and that fixes are expensive so I looking for any help!!!

Spark Plug? Belt? Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's some possible causes for the engine shake:
- Worn spark plugs causing some cylinders to misfire.
- Possible cracks on a coil pack causing surface water condensation to produce misfires.
- Water condensation on the inside walls of the intake manifold -- water that gets into the cylinders and causes a misfire.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

which engine? (4cyl or V6) have you checked for any codes?


----------



## jscherzberg (May 20, 2014)

4 cylinder. 155k miles. The check engine light has never came on, so I've never checked for codes.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

any smoke? wondering if you have a head gskt issue... pull the spark plugs and check the color


----------

